# Who makes the best fog juice



## Gmorgan (Sep 22, 2015)

Who makes the best fog juice I need to fog the woods near my house for a haunted trail I need something with a long hang time I was going to try using a chiller with a booster fan at the end of it , 
I was considering building a chiller out of a small brown trashcan with a lid some aluminum flexible dryer vent tubing wrapped around me inside and having a fan on the output side fill in the trashcan with ice but I need fog that has a long hang time


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We've used Froggy's fog juice for years - very happy with it. They have a variety of formulations tailored to different effects - check out the fluid finder on their web page to help you decide what might be best for your situation:

http://www.froggysfog.com/


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Definitely Froggys!


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

I am partial to Master Fog, master-fog.com


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I have used Froggys and I tried the Halloween FX fog last year. Froggys was way better in my opinion, but 3 times the price. Worth it for the effects I wanted. Also, Amazon sells Froggys if you need it quick.


----------



## Malaki (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm a Froggy's guy! tried it for the first time last year and was impressed.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

For our theater foggers we use Rosco juice.

https://www.rosco.com/fog/fogfluid.cfm

It comes in variety of densities, hazes, and fragrances. We run the high output foggers straight and through chillers.

It may be more expensive than generic commercial brands, but you can cater your hang time to your application.

FYI...
Lightman


----------

